# Tappan Lake (Muzzy Results)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just wondered if anyone hunted the public grounds out at Tappan today ?? I plan on hunting some there tomorrow .............any deer moving ??? Many hunters out there today ?? any info would be appreciated !!!


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I didn't hunt it, but did see many trucks parked along side the road. This was the road at the end of the lake, not sure the name of it. O'Reily's was pretty busy checking in deer when we checked ours at about 5:45.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is the snow as bad down there as up here(N-Stark, S-Portage Cty)? Maybe 10-12 inches here on the ground-some drifts much deeper! Thx.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Is the snow as bad down there as up here(N-Stark, S-Portage Cty)? Maybe 10-12 inches here on the ground-some drifts much deeper! Thx.



5-8 inches here in tusc county depends on where you are...........the main roads are ok but some of the back roads are SLIPPERY !!!


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

The backroads were not good at all saturday morning, but were fine that evening. The fields we were had snow to the top of my boots in most areas.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah the hillsides were ROUGH to walk on even with good boots ............that deep snow made it tough walking ...............i HATE this late muzzleloader season !!!


----------

